# Another Rhinestone software



## PAUPAU (Dec 7, 2009)

Apparently I am doing something wrong trying to post and keep losing the info, so it will be short this time.

MAKE THE CUT is worth taking a look at as far as rhinestone design. Its inexpensive $59.00 and works with a variety of cutters, including Graptec and craftrobo and some US Cutter models. Its gaining popularity in the Cricut/scrapbook market, but its so much more than that. 

Designs can be exported in svg, eps, ai and other formats. It also works nicely for color separations in screen printing.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

post a link to this software please.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Make the Cut!™ - Offical Website - Cricut® Compatible Software Program


----------



## PAUPAU (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks FatKatz for posting link. This software has just been updated again and will cut directly from the software to US Cutter MH & Laser Point cutters.

http://http://forum.make-the-cut.com/discussion/10366/make-the-cut-3.2.0-beta/#Item_1

Here's the link for the newest version and the list of features.

Rhinestone Template making is super easy. MTC also has a weekly webinar, every Tuesday, so you get live answers to your questions


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I've been playing with it, off and on, for about a month. It works fine for simple rhinestone designing... such as just outlining objects. However, when it comes to fills, you don't always get a good fill. Here's a photo of what happens when you fill a circle, for example. And there aren't a lot of editing tools to use to tweak your designs. However, MTC has rapidly advanced since it first came out to the scrapbooking world just over a year ago (as I recall) and the company listens to its users. So, watch for a lot more changes to come.

What amazes me most is that this program is only 1.8 mb to download! How they've managed to pack SO much functionality into 1.8 mb is amazing! This program has auto-tracing, ability to break up images, text functions, lots of import and export filters, and can cut to a range of cutters, as Paula mentioned. I can even cut directly to my KNK Maxx from it!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

SandyMc...Have you tried that circle in different sizes? I find that all programs will treat fills different with different size designs. Sometimes I have to increase my design by little as 1/2" and it makes a big difference in how it fills. JMO


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Good suggestion! I'll try it in several other sizes and then report back!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

If you notice your circle, the left side looks good. It's the right side that is screwed up. This is due to the program trying to split the distance of each row and if it does not work out even, the right side ends up short on each row. Either make the circle larger or play with the spacing between stones.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay, here are 4 circles with diameters of 2," 2.25," 2.75," and 3". Plus I did a letter G. 

MTC does have the ability to align and do equal spacing, BUT there are no shortcut keys for those functions. Thus, if I want to align a column to the right, then I select the column and click on Edit and then click on Align and Space and then click on Align and then click on Right. Same for the doing equal horizontal spacing. VERY tedious. On the other hand, this could provide quick starter fills to then export to other programs for tweaking. I haven't checked to see if the perfect circular shape is maintained with the various export options, but I'm sure at least one of them will work. Also, as I recall, you can copy/paste between MTC and Inkscape.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

This is just a test. I am having a problem uploading pictures in other programs. This is just a test.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is another new one that should hit the market soon. 

YouTube - Hot Fix Rhinestone Design Software by Sierra Technology Group

They won't give up any information on it though. The have this message posted in the link section:

_"This is a preliminary sample of our advanced rhinestone design system. Please be patient and don't ask us any question yet, as this software will be introduced very soon, and details will be available at that time. Thank you!"_


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Embroidery AND rhinestone design combined in the same program? Now that's going to be very appealing to some of the embroidery businesses out there, don't you think?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> Embroidery AND rhinestone design combined in the same program? Now that's going to be very appealing to some of the embroidery businesses out there, don't you think?


That sounds appealing to me. I like to combine the two already but I have to use two different programs to do it right now.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> Here is another new one that should hit the market soon.
> 
> YouTube - Hot Fix Rhinestone Design Software by Sierra Technology Group
> 
> ...


Thanks katrina


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Too many HTTP's. Should be:

http://forum.make-the-cut.com/discussion/10366/make-the-cut-3.2.0-beta/#Item_1


----------

